# Learning to Hand Strip



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im trying to learn how to correctly hand strip wire haired terriers(wire fox, airedale, border, ect.) and i was just wondering if anyone out there that has a good book or online reference that i could use to learn from? 

Thanks
Nic


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There is a book called "grooming the broken coated terrier" that is above and beyond, the best book out there. But hands on will be the best way to learn after you understand the basics of stripping coats.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

When handstripping, it's best to do it by fingers and not a stripping knife, if used incorrectly it will cut the coat, causing it to grow back a different colour/texture, and sometimes can never be stripped again. Get yourself some hanstripping chalk and test and area, if it's ready it will come out easily, I trim with a pair of scissors sensitive areas like in-between the back legs, arm pits etc as sometimes it's painful for them. It's easier to strip a dog first before you bath it, as the oils help with the grip and also it naturally clumps together into dread locks, also you will want to wash out the chalk after wards, you can always neaten the dog up once it's blow dried. A furminator helps get the undercoat out and the last of the wirey bits. Good luck, it may take you about 3 hrs when learning but over time you can usually do. Whole lot plus bath in 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The best explination I have read is from an Spinone breeder website, this will give you a basic start on your terriers.


http://www.mountainvalleyspinone.com/site/780220/page/875224


----------

